# 3rd atempt Sourdough



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 28, 2019)

I did not know what I was getting into making sourdough.  There is a lot more to it than would of ever thought.  Still having a lot of learning to do but happy with this one;


----------



## crazymoon (May 28, 2019)

BT, Looks delicious!


----------



## shoebe (May 28, 2019)

Wow, that looks great, nice job


----------



## motocrash (May 28, 2019)

Third time's the charm....tasty sammiches comin' up,ding!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 28, 2019)

That looks way too pretty and perfect to eat.


----------

